# Pan Fried Chicken Breasts



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I eat more chicken breast than anything else. Protein, low cal, low fat, easy. But I get tired of my bottled sauces. I'll try this. Thanks

PS
I gotta try any recipe ending in, "BOOM!"


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Sounds good Brainbucket. Your seasoning mix sounds very close to a Cajun style seasoning mix. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Made these last night, minus the mushrooms and safflower oil. Came out great and will be part of my recipe collection. Thanks for posting Brainbucket.


----------

